# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Installation & Upgrades > [ubuntu] Executable unable to find libGL

## patman0623

I've just upgraded to 64 bit. I'm hoping to run an executable (it's not open source... I only have access to it in binary form). But it's giving me an error message I didn't receive on my 32 bit install:



```
error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

What can I do to install libGL? Also, I realize it may not work given that I'm running a 64-bit installation, and it's a 32-bit executable.

----------


## patman0623

Did I post this in the wrong section? I'm not getting any responses, and I'd like to know where to post it if so.

----------


## patman0623

bump?

----------


## MG&TL

I am not entirely sure if 32-bit will run on 64-bit at present. I will google.

Secondly, install synaptic:



```
sudo apt-get install synaptic
```

The launch it and search for: "libGL"-this should work for any missing library, just chop the .so off the end.

----------


## patman0623

> "libGL"-trhis should work for any missing library, just chop the .so off the end.


I don't understand. Please clarify. 

There are a ton of libgl's.

----------


## azmyth

sudo apt-get install apt-file
apt-file update
apt-file search 'libGL.so.1'

Then install the package that it says you need. Could be more than 1. I usually install until the program runs.

----------


## MG&TL

> I don't understand. Please clarify. 
> 
> There are a ton of libgl's.


There is likely only one libgl(nothing).

If the program again complains of a missing library, search for it in synaptic without the .so file extension.

----------


## patman0623

OK, I've located what I need. It's in ia32libs. However, it's in /usr/lib32/mesa/, and the system evidently isn't checking for .so's in that directory. What is the .so shared repository so that I can create a link?




> There is likely only one libgl(nothing).


Actually there isn't. FYI.

----------


## MG&TL

One of the places is /lib. My mistake, usually there is only one, and then a few libXYYYYYYYY.  :Smile:

----------


## patman0623

> One of the places is /lib. My mistake, usually there is only one, and then a few libXYYYYYYYY.


Thanks a lot! Unfortunately, the program still won't run: error while loading shared libraries: libgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64

It looks like sudo apt-get install libgtkglext1 only installs a 64 bit version in /usr/lib, and ia32libs does not have a version. I will have to reboot and run it on another version of Ubuntu.  :Sad:

----------


## MG&TL

:Sad:  Sorry I can't help more. 

Perhaps your software vendor will allow you to obtain a 64-bit version.

----------


## shervinemami

Sorry to bring back an old thread, but I also had a program (VirtualBox) saying that the file "libGL.so.1" is missing. In my case I solved the problem by upgrading the packages  "libgl1-mesa-glx" and "libgl1-mesa-dev" using Synaptic Package Manager. I  didn't even have to logout  :Smile: 

This was caused because I was in the middle of changing my graphics configuration, I had completely removed the default "nouveau" graphics driver from my system (containing an nVidia Optimus GPU) and I switched to the "intel" driver without hardware acceleration.

----------


## wildmanne39

Thanks for sharing and please do not post in threads that have not had activity for a year or longer, since this is an old thread it has been closed.

----------

